# Boozer to Bulls - 5 years 80 something million (Update 75-76 million)



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Dan Bernstein just reported it on WSCR 670... says Bucher, Jalen Rose and others are confirming... more info and a link forthcoming...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Bulls got Boozer (official! 5 yr, 80M)*

Being reported on ESPN...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ah, Dornado you beat me by like 5 seconds.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I do wonder if Lee wouldn't have been a better fit, but good move for Chicago. They _should _have enough good players to win two playoff series..depending if the coach is good I guess.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

hearing this deal may start at 13.7... that would theoretically leave us enough for another full max deal...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Best news of the day by far. This has to at least put us in the running for Lebron; at least a fighters chance.

I'm pretty sure this starts Boozer at around $13.5M, so that SHOULD be enough to sign Lebron to a max deal without trading Deng or anyone else away...

IMO, this secures the Bulls as at least having a "good" off-season, even if not a grand slam.

It's funny too -- I remember having discussions a long time ago about "Will we trade Noah if it means getting Bosh". My theory was "No, because I'd rather have Boozer/Noah than Bosh/crap".


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Thank God we didn't get shutout...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

damn thats the biggest contract dished out in bulls franchise history!!

he's has missed way to many games in the past, and he'll soon be 29.

on an interessting note, he was born in germany...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Well, we added some muscle, so that's good... I'm not a big Boozer guy, but I'll certainly learn to love him.... 19 and 11 on 56% shooting from the field last year... I'll take it.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Dornado said:


> hearing this deal may start at 13.7... that would theoretically leave us enough for another full max deal...


So how does LeBron feel about Boozer?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Dornado said:


> hearing this deal may start at 13.7... that would theoretically leave us enough for another full max deal...


Max still available confirmed by KC:

http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2010/07/boozer-commits-to-bulls.html


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Dornado said:


> hearing this deal may start at 13.7... that would theoretically leave us enough for another full max deal...


Alright so i'm no cap expert but... These are my 2 educated guesses at how this could work:

10.5% increases off of the previous year:
year 1.)13.7
year 2.)15.14
year 3.)16.73
year 4.)18.48
year 5.)20.43
total=84.48

10.5% increases off of the first year (or basically 1.44 mil every year increases)
year 1.)13.7
year 2.)15.14
year 3.)16.58
year 4.)18.02
year 5.)19.46
total=82.9

I'm not sure how they do the increases but I believe it is 10.5% increases.
It looks like the numbers kind of work though. Hopefully this is right and it helps.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I am pleased with this signing to say the least. Leaving the max available certainly means that at the very least our management believes we have a shot at Lebron. (considering he is the only max FA left). But it also means that we significantly upgraded our team. We are finally back to being a legitamate contnder in the east (provided we at least pick up a few more good role players if we miss on Lebron)

And to be honest with the rumors that a sign and trade with Lee and Amare, I was very worried that Boozer was the only big time fa available. So getting him was huge.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> Alright so i'm no cap expert but... These are my 2 educated guesses at how this could work:
> 
> 10.5% increases off of the previous year:
> year 1.)13.7
> ...


I think Boozer only gets 8% raises since he's signing with another team. You get 10% if signing with own team.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> damn thats the biggest contract dished out in bulls franchise history!!
> 
> he's has missed way to many games in the past, and he'll soon be 29.
> 
> on an interessting note, he was born in germany...


Maybe technically, but only marginally bigger than Luol Deng ($72M), and on par with Ben Wallace's per-season number ($15M/per). Doesn't touch MJ's 1-year, $30M deal. 

I feel OK with this, I always felt Boozer made a bigger impact than Rudy Gay; I say that b/c Gay just signed an identical contract.

Boozer's concern is mainly his injury history. I'm not even too concerned about age b/c he's 29 and doesn't rely on athleticism the way, say, Ben Wallace did.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

well, we've all been clamoring for a post threat:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Yuck. Another worthless made-of-glass dookie. Now in a couple years better players will be dumped due to his bloated contract, and we'll be stuck with him cause no one else will want the sissy when he's missing half the games like our current sissy dookie. This is the worst offseason possible, literally, if the Bulls don't get LeBron.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

yodurk said:


> Maybe technically, but only marginally bigger than Luol Deng ($72M), and on par with Ben Wallace's per-season number ($15M/per). Doesn't touch MJ's 1-year, $30M deal.
> 
> I feel OK with this, I always felt Boozer made a bigger impact than Rudy Gay; I say that b/c Gay just signed an identical contract.
> 
> Boozer's concern is mainly his injury history. I'm not even too concerned about age b/c he's 29 and doesn't rely on athleticism the way, say, Ben Wallace did.



i know about the other contracts, technically its the most comitted money they dished out.

so theoretically if the bulls also sign lebron. the cap is full no? how can they further sign players?

teams with cap space dont have the mle. are they supposed to sign players for the minimum or d-leaguers or will deng be sacrificed for depth in a trade???


----------



## RoseToNoah (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not too sure why some people are upset about the signing of Boozer. First off, outside of Lebron he is the best player available. Next, he fills a need of the Bulls organization for the past 5+ seasons which is a scoring post player. Also, whoever thinks David Lee is better is wrong because he was the number one option on the Knicks. Lastly, if Lebron is still unsure of where he will be signing the Bulls have two things to offer which are: MAX CONTRACT + BEST TEAM IN THE EAST IF HE SIGNS. 

I think this is a great move for the Bulls considering Bosh/Amare are no longer available. I honestly think that if Lebron ends up with the Knicks the Bulls have a shot at being the top seed in the East... at the very worst top 3. 

First time posting.... Lets go Bulls


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Yuck. Another worthless made-of-glass dookie. Now in a couple years better players will be dumped due to his bloated contract, and we'll be stuck with him cause no one else will want the sissy when he's missing half the games like our current sissy dookie. This is the worst offseason possible, literally, if the Bulls don't get LeBron.


I guess it's the worst offseason then, because we ain't signing LeBron.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

RoseToNoah said:


> First time posting.... Lets go Bulls



welcome to the board!!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> teams with cap space dont have the mle. are they supposed to sign players for the minimum or d-leaguers or will deng be sacrificed for depth in a trade???


If we sign Lebron, then we can still sign players for the veteran's minimum and/or league minimum. But, we'd be going into luxury tax I think; JR says he'll pay lux tax for a contender though.

If we don't sign Lebron, then we have ~$16M to play with to fill out the roster. I wouldn't expect JR to pay luxury tax in this case, but we can still get someone decent to play the 2.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

People love or hate Boozer... Yes he has missed some time and he's not 24 years old anymore... but, he still has at least 4 good yrs in him left, and he has played much healthier as of late. He adds a true PF to the Bulls for the first time in awhile and gives them some muscle and a back to the basket kind of guy.

Imagine if James/Wade weren't FA's and this class had Amare/Boozer/Bosh headlining it instead... We would be so excited the Bulls landed Boozer then. It just doesn't seam like as much of a win because of the Wade/Bosh announcement.

Here's to hoping LBJ is still coming to Chicago...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

calabreseboy said:


> I guess it's the worst offseason then, because we ain't signing LeBron.


I've expected that as soon as they started dumping guys mid-season, and been about 99.99999% sure since Hinrich was dumped so stupidly, and it got even closer to 100% the more FAs signed with other teams, starting with Rudy Gay. What a joke. 

The ONLY good thing about this, is it does make the team more desirable to LeBron. I honestly don't know if I even care anymore, since there's only one guy on the team I like at all at this point (Rose), and a bunch that I really don't like regardless of if LeBron is signed or not. They may be good, but if you don't like em there's not a lot to cheer for.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dornado said:


> hearing this deal may start at 13.7... that would theoretically leave us enough for another full max deal...


Well, it's not going to be lebron, bosh or wade. 

HAHAHA

I'm so happy the bulls are getting SCREWED after every fan pretty much assumed they were getting Lebron.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

they should wait until the lebron announcement, if they got lucky and he signed, thatd be awesome to say the least. if they got snubbed, the should quickly go after anthony morrow, he'd be ideal. that should leave the bulls with about 6-8 mil. to get some vets.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

wasnt their a twitter report before about the bulls going after boozer and reddick?
that would be 3 starting dukes in the lineup.


----------



## RoseToNoah (Jul 7, 2010)

Is Ray Allen available? We have the cap space.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

mo76 said:


> Well, it's not going to be lebron, bosh or wade.
> 
> HAHAHA
> 
> I'm so happy the bulls are getting SCREWED after every fan pretty much assumed they were getting Lebron.


This is called trolling... you've received a warning.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I highly doubt the Bulls do ANYTHING else till they know for sure LeBron is no longer an option. After he signs elsewhere, if he does, then they'll probably go after Reddick since he is easily the best choice now. Mike Miller or another sharp shooting (but young) SG would be the other options there.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Good deal, I'm excited.


----------



## Spikeaji (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm feeling much better now, after it sank in that Lebron/Wade/Bosh weren't coming this morning. I think I'd prefer David Lee over Boozer, but I wanted to trade for The Booze since last year so I can't complain lol. I just hope we don't go out and vastly over pay for a Ray Allen or Mike Miller, I think it'd be better to preserve the cap space and try to land someone worth the max at a later time.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Its a desperation move but it does make the Bulls better next season. It does not make them a title contender and I worry about Boozer becoming Philly's version of Elton Brand but lets see how it works out, dont be surprised if Boozer only play's 60 - 70 games next season, he is very injury prone.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Its a desperation move but it does make the Bulls better next season. It does not make them a title contender and I worry about Boozer becoming Philly's version of Elton Brand but lets see how it works out, dont be surprised if Boozer only play's 60 - 70 games next season, he is very injury prone.


That is exactly the case. Desparate measure for desparate people. A last-grasp attempt at luring LeBron in before tomorrow IMO. In a few years it'll be a terrible move, based just on him. Only way it's redeemable is if he miraculously stays healthy (along with the other dookie) and LeBron joins him. In a vacuum, with him likely missing a ton of games, it's terrible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like it. I wish the team kept Gordon though to go with the low post threat, but all in all, the Bulls will be formidable with or without Bron.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

I like the deal alot. I don't think we'll get LeBron, my gut is saying Knicks or Nets. We need to target a SG asap. I would really like 2 of these 3: Morrow, Korver, Reddick.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Found this elsewhere:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Does T-Mac want to play for the Bulls?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Does T-Mac want to play for the Bulls?


I'm sorry, but T-Mac, Booze and Deng on the same team? 

I think my head would explode anytime somebody fell to the ground.

I don't know if I'd be able to watch a game without convulsing.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well, we definitely got 2 of the guys with the biggest eyebrows in the NBA now anyway.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If Boozer stays 100% healthy its a great move, but there is a 100% chance he will not play 80 games a season for the next 5 seasons. 

All thats left to do is sign a bunch of perimeter shooters. 

Korver
JJ
Miller
Morrow

A backup 5
Eddy Curry
Haywood
Oleksiy Pecherov

A backup 1
Marcus Williams
Acie Law
Derick Fisher
D Leaguer


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I still like the idea of trading Dung for Bayless and Pryzbilla. Gives us a big body at the 5, a backup combo guard, and frees up more space to go after a couple FAs like Miller AND Reddick. 

Rose/Bayless
Reddick/Bayless/Miller
Miller/JJ
Booze/Gibson
Noah/Pryz

Far from a stellar team, but it is pretty balanced.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

^^^Brad Miller and Omer Asik should be our backup big men, IMO.

Boozer & Noah are starters, 32 minutes a game each (necessary to keep them both healthy)

Gibson 20-25 minutes off bench

Brad Miller = 4th big (perfect role for him at this point)

Omer Asik = deep reserve center

That's a terrific rotation of big men, every one of them is in a role suited to their skills.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> If Boozer stays 100% healthy its a great move, but there is a 100% chance he will not play 80 games a season for the next 5 seasons.
> 
> All thats left to do is sign a bunch of perimeter shooters.
> 
> ...


Did you just say sign eddy curry?! Why on earth would we want to do that for? I'd rather have brad miller back.

Sign jj redick and either korver or mike miller.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I think the Bulls are done with at the 4-5, I would still like them to get a big body at the 5 but I think they will settle with Omer and god forbid Chris Richard.

As for the 2, Hoopshype say's we are targeting JJ Reddick. I think I would rather have Korver who is a better shooter but either way its still an improvement. The Deng deal would be awesome if would happen but I doubt it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TheDarkPrince said:


> Did you just say sign eddy curry?! Why on earth would we want to do that for? I'd rather have brad miller back.
> 
> Sign jj redick and either korver or mike miller.


If you dont have to rely on Eddy Curry to be a star on your team I think having him as a backup 5 would be a plus. Hes a legit low post scoring threat, he can put up points really fast and with Boozer and Noah I think we can live with his lack of rebounding. At the right price Curry would be a hell of a backup.

Mike Miller and Kyle Korver would be nice, one can start and both can play the 2 and 3 so it really does cover alot of our needs.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Redick would probably be the cheapest of the three, and his defense was surprisingly solid last year. He also has a reputation of being a hard worker -- something that Thibodeau would likely value in his defense.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Just a fantastic move. The Bulls get great value as compared to Amare, Joe Johnson, etc. They get that badly needed post scoring missing for so many years, with great rebounding and decent D on top of that. They keep the ability to pull a rabbit out of a hat with LeBron tomorrow. 

Way to knock it out of the park, Bulls. Good luck tomorrow night! As long as we don't have a Superfriends situation in Miami, the Bulls should be able to compete for the East next season.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Just a fantastic move. The Bulls get great value as compared to Amare, Joe Johnson, etc. They get that badly needed post scoring missing for so many years, with great rebounding and decent D on top of that. They keep the ability to pull a rabbit out of a hat with LeBron tomorrow.
> 
> Way to knock it out of the park, Bulls. Good luck tomorrow night! As long as we don't have a Superfriends situation in Miami, the Bulls should be able to compete for the East next season.


Indeed.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> Forget about LeBron James for a minute.
> 
> Signing Carlos Boozer to a five-year, $80 million deal is a pretty solid move on its own merits, especially considering the market. I would take Boozer over Joe Johnson, who is getting $40 million more from the Hawks, in a nanosecond. I viewed Boozer as essentially even with Amare Stoudemire -- less risky, but with less upside -- and Stoudemire is getting $19 million more from New York. In fact, beyond the holy trinity of LeBron, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh, and the aforementioned Stoudemire, I would take Boozer over every other player on the market.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=boozerbulls-100707&action=login&appRedirect=http%3a%2f%2finsider.espn.go.com%2fnba%2finsider%2fcolumns%2fstory%3fcolumnist%3dhollinger_john%26page%3dboozerbulls-100707

Anybody have insider to see what else he had to say?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

By the way, I updated the thread title based on what Bulls.com is reporting the salary to be.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm happy with this signing. 
Bosh and Boozer both play the high post, but Boozer, even though he is shorter, takes it to the low post much more often, and therefore has a higher shooting percentage vs. Bosh.
Boozer is also a much better passer and should be getting a ton of assists to Noah. In Utah, Boozer never had a center to help him out, as Okur is primarily an outside shooter. 
Obviously Bosh has better length but Boozer uses his body to his advantage against pretty much everyone in the NBA besides Pau Gasol.
Plus, Bosh has rubbed me the wrong way. He wants to play in Miami because he wanted to get out of the cold weather- and according to Wade, they went because Bosh wanted to play in Miami. He wasn't concerned about winning championships. If he was he would have signed with the Cavs or Bulls. 
WELCOME CARLOS - I hope LeBron joins you.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Rose, Deng, Boozer, and Joakim should all be top 10 at their positions next season. Excellent starting 4! Now on to that pesky 5th player... hoping we didn't give away Hinrich for nothing.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

The Bulls at least didn't pay $100M over 5 years like the Knicks did. We sure got a deal if it is $75M.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

Bulls42 said:


> I'm happy with this signing.
> Bosh and Boozer both play the high post, but Boozer, even though he is shorter, takes it to the low post much more often, and therefore has a higher shooting percentage vs. Bosh.
> Boozer is also a much better passer and should be getting a ton of assists to Noah. In Utah, Boozer never had a center to help him out, as Okur is primarily an outside shooter.
> Obviously Bosh has better length but Boozer uses his body to his advantage against pretty much everyone in the NBA besides Pau Gasol.
> ...


Did Bosh really say that nice weather wa
s more important then winning titles? If so I'm glad the Heat got him.


----------



## NDave79 (Jul 6, 2010)

Great signing! I think Boozer's style of play (game based on strength and skill as opposed to athleticism) should allow him effective throughout his contract assuming the injuries aren't a big problem. Plus, I love having some bulk next to Noah and Taj.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

NDave79 said:


> Great signing! I think Boozer's style of play (game based on strength and skill as opposed to athleticism) should allow him effective throughout his contract assuming the injuries aren't a big problem. Plus, I love having some bulk next to Noah and Taj.


Welcome to the board! :cheers:

I like the Boozer signing as well.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Boozer's words. about 1 hour ago via web

"Not worried about Dwyane and them, we're gonna kick their ass anyways." about 1 hour ago via web 


Jason Goff's twitter. I already like Boozer


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Throughout the process Bosh made it known he wanted to go to a warm weather climate (he's from Texas and apparently couldn't deal with winters in Toronto). That's why Miami was always considered the favorite, And D-Wade's official line today of why he chose Miami, was because Chris wanted to play there with him.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

P to the Wee said:


> Boozer's words. about 1 hour ago via web
> 
> "Not worried about Dwyane and them, we're gonna kick their ass anyways." about 1 hour ago via web
> 
> ...


Lol gotta like that. Maybe this dookie actually has some balls.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Link for the Boozer quote?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is a good deal for Chicago. Boozer and Noah is a very solid frontline. 

If LeBron doesn't come, the debate becomes what they should spend the rest of that cap space on.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls42 said:


> Link for the Boozer quote?


twitter.com/jgoff670

Jason Goff works for 670 The Score


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Boozer's words. about 1 hour ago via web
> 
> "Not worried about Dwyane and them, we're gonna kick their ass anyways." about 1 hour ago via web
> 
> ...


Haha that's a great quote.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

Bosh and Wade still want LeBron to play with them. They both were seriously thinking about Chicago or that is how they made it appear. Despite getting Boozer, does anyone really think LeBron is going to go behind his 2 best NBA friends backs and sign with the team (Chicago) that they could have signed with? How does that make him look, especially since he can still sign with the Heat. I don't think Wade and Bosh would much care for him after that. What would you think if your supposed friend did that?


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

BullsBaller said:


> Bosh and Wade still want LeBron to play with them. They both were seriously thinking about Chicago or that is how they made it appear. Despite getting Boozer, does anyone really think LeBron is going to go behind his 2 best NBA friends backs and sign with the team (Chicago) that they could have signed with? How does that make him look, especially since he can still sign with the Heat. I don't think Wade and Bosh would much care for him after that. What would you think if your supposed friend did that?


Every man is out for himself. If James did go to Miami, he would never be compared to MJ again. As the matter of fact, he would not be in the level of Kobe. If he really wants to be remembered, he should either stay in Cleveland and be hopeful to win multiple rings, go to the Knicks and win multiple rings, or Chicago. Chicago would provide him that instant championship contending team.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

BullsBaller said:


> Bosh and Wade still want LeBron to play with them. They both were seriously thinking about Chicago or that is how they made it appear. Despite getting Boozer, does anyone really think LeBron is going to go behind his 2 best NBA friends backs and sign with the team (Chicago) that they could have signed with? How does that make him look, especially since he can still sign with the Heat. I don't think Wade and Bosh would much care for him after that. What would you think if your supposed friend did that?


Championships > Friends. Yea, I said it!


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

BullsBaller said:


> Bosh and Wade still want LeBron to play with them. They both were seriously thinking about Chicago or that is how they made it appear. Despite getting Boozer, does anyone really think LeBron is going to go behind his 2 best NBA friends backs and sign with the team (Chicago) that they could have signed with? How does that make him look, especially since he can still sign with the Heat. I don't think Wade and Bosh would much care for him after that. What would you think if your supposed friend did that?



Ok, then what does James think of Bosh after basically flat rejecting to join him in Cleveland? According to your theory James wouldnt think to highly of Bosh right now anyway


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Remember guys, Doug Thonus' source told Doug a week ago Lebron is coming to Chicago, so that means he's coming


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> If you dont have to rely on Eddy Curry to be a star on your team I think having him as a backup 5 would be a plus. Hes a legit low post scoring threat, he can put up points really fast and with Boozer and Noah I think we can live with his lack of rebounding. At the right price Curry would be a hell of a backup.


I can see it now, the Bulls get Eddy Curry back, and he drops dead of a heart attack on the court. Oh the irony!


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Nice fluff piece on Boozer's upbringing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59HaKIY-DaE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bulls should look at Anthony Morrow. Need shooters, and he's a good one.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcys96r_22M&feature=related

Boozer and Rose have mutually respect for each other


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

One thing about Boozer, which also surprises me due to how he screwed over Cleveland, is he seems to be a decent guy in that vid. But then again, we already know his true character from the Cleveland thing...actions speak louder than words.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> Boozer's deal starts in the $13 million range, which preserves a maximum salary slot of $16.6 million if James picks the Bulls. With the NBA announcing its salary cap at $58million -- $2 million higher than projected -- the Bulls' options increased no matter what James decides.
> 
> If he re-signs with the Cavaliers, which is widely expected, the Bulls would have roughly $19 million of salary-cap space to pursue shooters such as Mike Miller, Kyle Korver or J.J. Redick as well as big man depth like Brad Miller and Brendan Haywood.
> 
> ...


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/ct-spt-0708-bulls-carlos-boozer-chica20100707,0,7743279.story

Article also mentions that Andy Greer has been added to Thibodeau's staff.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

http://wscr.cbslocal.com/2010/07/08/carlos-boozer-with-jason-goff/

Jason Goff interviews Boozer as he lands in Chicago

-Free agency was fun and exciting
-Felt like Chicago was the best fit the whole time
-The selling point is championships. Bulls want to win and thats the biggest thing for him


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Mike Miller 6
Kyle Korver 6 
Brendan Haywood 6
Acie Law peanuts

Boom steak dinner, get it done.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Mike Miller 6
> Kyle Korver 6
> Brendan Haywood 6
> Acie Law peanuts
> ...


Haywood's getting more than that.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Haywood's getting more than that.


The guy is a career 7 and 6 guy, why should he get more than 6 million?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> The guy is a career 7 and 6 guy, why should he get more than 6 million?


He's a big man who plays defense in the NBA.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

chicago bulls: stoner at center, boozer at forward.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

FrankTheTank said:


> chicago bulls: stoner at center, boozer at forward.


:drums:


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I think Id prefer the 19 mil to be spent like this:
Childress 7.5
Reddick 5
B Miller 2.5
Asik 2
Nate Robinson 2 (not sure what the market is for him now)

and then get Bouldin on the rookie min

We'd be 12 deep and able to withstand injuries very well. Plus I think childress's game is much more well rounded then all of the other wings available.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> I think Id prefer the 19 mil to be spent like this:
> Childress 7.5
> Reddick 5
> B Miller 2.5
> ...


The only problem I have with Childress is we have not seen him play in the states for 2+ years. I dont know if he's gotten any better at what he does. At 7 million I think the Hawks would take him back and try to trade Jamal Crawford.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> I think Id prefer the 19 mil to be spent like this:
> Childress 7.5
> Reddick 5
> B Miller 2.5
> ...


I would endorse this plan assuming no Lebron...we'd be right up there in the East.

I really do want to keep Brad Miller around as our 4th big. To a lesser extent I want to secure Asik as our 5th big so he can work his way into this league slowly under Brad's guidance. Asik is talented enough to eventually be a decent rotation big, e.g., first big man off the bench. He is very athletic and long, almost a carbon copy of Tyson Chandler (right down to the lack of offensive skill).


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

There are better options with trades. The FA guards left are garbage. We could take a player making 10 mil back for a second round pick if agreed. Give some other team with financial woes some relief and look for a very good guard. Don't know who that would be, but if we want to have a shot this year our starting 4 can't be Reddick, Korver, or Mike Miller. Someone will want to get rid of a salary. Heck, we dumped enough of them for nothing.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I'd spend 6-7 on Morrow and that's it. Childress is mildly interesting but he didn't even tear it up in Greece.
No Korver, Miller, Reddick. 
The Bulls need to maintain the flexibility that allowed them to be in a good position this summer in the first place, so they can eventually land a stud SG or SF.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

What stud SG is even available? 
Andre Iguodala no thanks
J.R. Smith is not available and we traded him for peanuts
Michael Redd is he still alive
Mike Dunleavy?

The shooting guard list is not very impressive, most of the decent young ones are not going to be available.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Saw a link somewhere that mentioned a three way with Portland and Detroit that would bring over Rip Hamilton, sending out Deng. But that only works if Lebron comes, and even then....


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> Saw a link somewhere that mentioned a three way with Portland and Detroit that would bring over Rip Hamilton, sending out Deng. But that only works if Lebron comes, and even then....


Overpaid, over the hill Shooting Guard YAY!


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Iguadola? I would consider him


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> Iguadola? I would consider him


Wow you would take on his bad contract?


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, if I could move Deng maybe. They have essentially the same contract and Iggy is a better player.
I want Morrow or Afflolo but I also want to win today, and Iggy gives you a better chance at that.
We need a stud at the 2 or the 3. If we can find a better 3 than Iggy is at the 2, then I'm for that.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

No more "studs", please, unless his name is LeBron James. This is Derrick Rose's team.

All they need is a three-point shooting role player at SG who can defend and a bunch of excellent shooters on the bench. If Rose improves his long distance shooting next season that would be even better.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

with the remaining cash sign a combination of these...

pg: anthony carter, carlos arroyo, shaun livingston
sg: morrow, reddick, korver, marquise daniels 
sg/sf-combo: barnes
c: miller, asik, nesterovic


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

this is now a sign and trade:



> Technically, Carlos Boozer will become a sign-and-trade transaction, a league source told the Tribune.
> 
> The Bulls will acquire a protected second-round pick from the Jazz, who will sign Boozer to a five-year, $76 million contract and then trade him. The Jazz will receive a traded player exception in return that will allow them to acquire players totaling near $13 million any time in the next year, even if the traded players take the Jazz over the league's $58 million salary cap.
> 
> The move is a win-win for both teams, who long have held a good working relationship.


http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2010/07/bulls-jazz-will-make-boozer-sign-and-trade.html

Doesn't change Boozer's salary, it just helps both teams out down the road.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

narek said:


> this is now a sign and trade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huzzah for good working relationships.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Now if only we could get them to give us Jerry Sloan sometime. (assuming Tibs don't work out here as HC)


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

We really don't need a stud 2g. We already have a ton of scoring in our lineup.
Rose regardless of adding Boozer should improve his scoring to say 22.

Boozer has already been a second option or close enough to it so I don't see his scoring dropping much. But just to be conservative let's say he scores 18 next year.

Deng really fits well as a third option and since he plays off the ball so much I don't see him dropping his scoring much maybe 17.

Noah shouldn't notice any effect (he should probably improve his scoring just by playing with a pf that will create some and draw doubles. Let's say Noah gets 12.

If our 2g can just add 11 points...

Rose 22
Boozer 18
Deng 17
Noah 12
2g 11

total=80

So we would be getting 80 out of our starting lineup alone.

That is a ton of scoring for your starting lineup...

That's why I like Childress there. Cause he can get us that 11 or so a night (and do it extremeley efficiently btw) and he'll play d and rebound.

we would still have at least 10 mil to spend on the bench to go along with Gibson and if we get a shooter (Reddick) plus a couple other guys that can contribute pretty solidly to go along with Taj. Then we can easily get 20 out of our bench. 

Our team rebounding would be the best in the NBA (by far) and our team D should be very good. (especcially with Tom T).

So if we can put up a 100 a night, be the best rebounding team in the NBA, and a very very good defensive team. I don't see why we can't be competiting for a title


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> All they need is a three-point shooting role player at SG who can defend


That would be nice but man it's harder to find those than people think.

Raja Bell in his prime is really what you're asking for; solid defender, high % 3-pt threat. Or Doug Christie, better yet.

Iguodala is sorta like Christie, but a worse 3-pt shooter. And for that reason I'll pass. 

I wish I had a good answer, but I don't!


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Reddick is the answer for a 3pt shooter. He can defend a bit. He will chase a player through screens and work hard on D. Might not be great at D, but he can shoot with the best of them.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Reddick is the answer for a 3pt shooter. He can defend a bit. He will chase a player through screens and work hard on D. Might not be great at D, but he can shoot with the best of them.


Kyle Korver is a much better shooter and taller, I say go with Korver.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

yea get korver then ronnie brewer. then we can become the chicago jazz  lolol


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Korver is also over 3 years older at over 29 years old already. To pair with Rose, Reddick may be the better pick.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Korver is also over 3 years older at over 29 years old already. To pair with Rose, Reddick may be the better pick.


Age is just a number when talking about spot up shooters. Ray Allen is like 40 years old lol, Korver does not need to dribble, drive or score on alley oop dunks, he needs to come off a screen and boom, pick a spot on the corners be ready for that Rose drive and dish and hit that 3.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Kyle Korver is a much better shooter and taller, I say go with Korver.


Why does the height matter here? Korver doesn't defend as good. and doesn't rebound any better. what exactly are we using his height for?

There is only a 2 inch difference between them anyways. And Reddick is a very similar shooter to Korver. Yeah Korver had a ridiculous 3pt% last year but he only made 59. Reddick made almost twice as many (111).

Reddick is 3 years younger as well.

Regardless I wouldn't mind either of them I would just prefer Reddick to Korver. And I'd take Mike Miller over both of them if we needed a starter. (I'd prefer Childress as a starter).


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

No, Ray Allen is only 34.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Why does the height matter here? Korver doesn't defend as good. and doesn't rebound any better. what exactly are we using his height for?
> 
> There is only a 2 inch difference between them anyways. And Reddick is a very similar shooter to Korver. Yeah Korver had a ridiculous 3pt% last year but he only made 59. Reddick made almost twice as many (111).
> 
> ...


Height matters when defending, Reddick is not a good defender and neither is Korver so Ill take the taller one, Korver has a higher career 3point fg%, played only 52 games last season and still had more blocks and only 2 less steals than Reddick who played a full 82 game season.

IMO if you are looking for a true spot up shooter its a no brainer.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

This is the one time I'd take the Dookie. The Bulls have a horrendous track record with them though. Mike Miller is another one that would be ok, probably the best all around player of the 3, but he's 31, so older yet.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Kevin Martin anyone?


----------



## RoseToNoah (Jul 7, 2010)

If we don't get Lebron........

I think we should sign Morrow + Miller/Korver. That should make the Bulls pretty strong.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Too injury prone. He went from playing ~ 60 games 3 years ago, to 50, and 40 last year. He's missed a LOT of games. Is he even a FA?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Too injury prone. He went from playing ~ 60 games 3 years ago, to 50, and 40 last year. He's missed a LOT of games. Is he even a FA?


Hes not a free agent but I'm pretty sure he can be had for cheap.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well, how I see it, is if he is missing that many games, he'd be worse than Dung. Much better when he's actually playing, but can't afford to have cap space tied up with him if he isn't playing.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Height matters when defending, Reddick is not a good defender and neither is Korver so Ill take the taller one, Korver has a higher career 3point fg%, played only 52 games last season and still had more blocks and only 2 less steals than Reddick who played a full 82 game season.
> 
> IMO if you are looking for a true spot up shooter its a no brainer.


Except Korver is not a better defender.... 

It is a bonus to play 30 less games?


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

RoseToNoah said:


> If we don't get Lebron........
> 
> I think we should sign Morrow + Miller/Korver. That should make the Bulls pretty strong.


Id be cool with that. We'd still need a backup 1(Nate Robinson or Eddie House?) and probably a backup C (Asik?)

19 mil should be enough for 4 of those guys. I'd much prefer Miller to Korver/Morrow. Actually after looking into it more I think I am leaning towards thinking Miller should be our starting 2 next year. His all around is game is really much better.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Height matters when defending, Reddick is not a good defender and neither is Korver so Ill take the taller one, Korver has a higher career 3point fg%, played only 52 games last season and still had more blocks and only 2 less steals than Reddick who played a full 82 game season.
> 
> IMO if you are looking for a true spot up shooter its a no brainer.


Redick has already proven to be a solid defender last season (108 defensive rating, 103 in the playoffs). Korver was just as solid (107, 120 playoffs -- probably due to guarding Kobe).

Redick, I think, fits the Chicago mold more (blue collar, extremely hard worker); his body has remained cut/ripped since his senior year at Duke -- another indication of his work ethic.

Miller was once a solid defender in his younger days, but has since been a step slower, though I wouldn't discount him not improving defensively under Thibodeau.

If LeBron does come, would it really hurt to try to sign both Redick and Korver?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Redick and Morrow are restricted. Anybody know the likelihood of their teams matching offers?


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

Redick should be ready to reach the next level.

Regular season
Year Team GP GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% RPG APG SPG BPG PPG 
2006–07 Orlando 42 0 14.8 .410 .388 .900 1.2 .9 .3 .0 6.0 
2007–08 Orlando 34 0 8.1 .444 .395 .794 .7 .5 .1 .0 4.1 
2008–09 Orlando 64 5 17.4 .391 .374 .871 1.7 1.1 .3 .0 6.0 
2009-10 Orlando 82 9 22.0 .439 .405 .860 1.9 1.9 .3 .0 9.6 
Career 222 14 17.2 .423 .392 .863 1.5 1.3 .3 .0 7.0 

[edit] Playoffs
Year Team GP GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% RPG APG SPG BPG PPG 
2006–07 Orlando 1 0 11.0 .500 1.000 .000 .0 2.0 .0 .0 3.0 
2007–08 Orlando 2 0 5.0 .000 .000 .000 .5 .0 .0 .0 .0 
2008–09 Orlando 16 8 20.4 .373 .404 .929 1.2 1.9 .5 .6 6.0 
2009–10 Orlando 14 0 19.2 .423 .429 .857 1.7 1.4 .7 .0 7.5 
Career 33 8 18.7 .338 .407 .878 1.3 1.6 .6 .0 6.2


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Except Korver is not a better defender....
> 
> It is a bonus to play 30 less games?


I dont think Korver is a better defender, I think both are equal defensively but Korver is taller and a better shooter case closed.

Its not a bonus, I'm just using it to point out the fact that even though he played 30 fewer games than Reddick he blocked more shots and stole just as many balls as Reddick.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

he's not a 3pt shooter, but someone no one else has mentioned who could be brought in cheap and would be decent depth at the Guard spot would be Mardy Collins. 

No he hasn't lit up the league in any sense, but he's solid on defense, and has a little bit of a PG game in a SG body.

Definitely wouldn't be a starter, but he could help out.


----------

